# Dentists in CA



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Would like to know anyone's experience of their first visit to a dentist in CA. My family have just been and what an experience!!!!. My husband managed to get a quote for $3,000 (veneers, crowns, filing and cleaning. He has a great set of teeth and I could not believe what they were suggesting to do. Next it was me. Never had any problems and on my last check up in the UK was told everything was good. Went today, the first thing I was asked was "have I ever had a "deep clean"? Did not know what this was and was informed it meant cleaning below the gums -yuk!!! Anyway, after loads of X-rays, I then saw the dentist who could not wait to tell me I needed a "deep clean". Within minutes a lady from the front desk was there with her sheet of paper saying the whole procedure would be $800, including the electric toothbrush she wanted me to buy there and then for $177!!!!!!. I am now back home and thinking I am really being ripped off to go through a lot of pain for nothing. Tomorrow, off to get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

goodman said:


> Would like to know anyone's experience of their first visit to a dentist in CA. My family have just been and what an experience!!!!. My husband managed to get a quote for $3,000 (veneers, crowns, filing and cleaning. He has a great set of teeth and I could not believe what they were suggesting to do. Next it was me. Never had any problems and on my last check up in the UK was told everything was good. Went today, the first thing I was asked was "have I ever had a "deep clean"? Did not know what this was and was informed it meant cleaning below the gums -yuk!!! Anyway, after loads of X-rays, I then saw the dentist who could not wait to tell me I needed a "deep clean". Within minutes a lady from the front desk was there with her sheet of paper saying the whole procedure would be $800, including the electric toothbrush she wanted me to buy there and then for $177!!!!!!. I am now back home and thinking I am really being ripped off to go through a lot of pain for nothing. Tomorrow, off to get a 2nd opinion.


Yep -- rip-off all the way. 

If you're in SD, head over the southern border and get the same quality of treatment at a third the price and without the bs. Or if further north, make a day trip of it.


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- rip-off all the way.
> 
> If you're in SD, head over the southern border and get the same quality of treatment at a third the price and without the bs. Or if further north, make a day trip of it.


Thanks , might just do that.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Or, you can just go for a "second opinion" - very frequently done in the US. 

Unfortunately, the US system of medical care actively promotes the idea of pushing "new and improved" treatments, services and just plain old hype in order to finance the dentists' (and doctors') life styles. There ARE practitioners available who stick to what you actually need and want done. Ask around among friends and colleagues. (Though be careful, because Americans seem to think that the more treatment and the more high tech that treatment is, the better.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I have experienced both sides of the spectrum and that on both sides of the pond. Personally - cleaning in Europe was always a joke compared to what I get here. 
All you have to do is say no thank you and move on to the next one. Please check with your insurance first to see what is covered to what extend and with which dentist.

Fatbrit
Would you really trust your teeth to a dentist you do not know and may be able to go back to only with some effort on your part?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Fatbrit
> Would you really trust your teeth to a dentist you do not know and may be able to go back to only with some effort on your part?


Yep -- I love a day trip to Nogales.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- I love a day trip to Nogales.


For me it almost a day trip IN town:>)


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Or, you can just go for a "second opinion" - very frequently done in the US.
> 
> Unfortunately, the US system of medical care actively promotes the idea of pushing "new and improved" treatments, services and just plain old hype in order to finance the dentists' (and doctors') life styles. There ARE practitioners available who stick to what you actually need and want done. Ask around among friends and colleagues. (Though be careful, because Americans seem to think that the more treatment and the more high tech that treatment is, the better.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for your reply, it was just what I was thinking. They are after $$$$$'s. Where do I go from here? They have now got the money from the insurance company for all the X-rays they did before I had chance to say whether or not I wanted them. They will not give my teeth a regular clean if I refuse this awful "deep clean" treatment. I cannot believe I left the UK a year ago and the dentist said everything was "perfect". I have spent hours reading on the internet about people saying they felt they have been "ripped off" and had unnecessary treatment by their dentists by having to have this "deep clean" treatment. I so wish I had made an appointment with my NHS dentist back in the UK when we visited last month. How I regret that. Just another hassle!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

goodman said:


> Thanks for your reply, it was just what I was thinking. They are after $$$$$'s. Where do I go from here? They have now got the money from the insurance company for all the X-rays they did before I had chance to say whether or not I wanted them. They will not give my teeth a regular clean if I refuse this awful "deep clean" treatment. I cannot believe I left the UK a year ago and the dentist said everything was "perfect". I have spent hours reading on the internet about people saying they felt they have been "ripped off" and had unnecessary treatment by their dentists by having to have this "deep clean" treatment. I so wish I had made an appointment with my NHS dentist back in the UK when we visited last month. How I regret that. Just another hassle!


You have every right to ask for a copy of your records (including the x-rays) and just tell the first dentist that you're getting a second opinion. Most insurance companies are normally thrilled to have you get a second opinion before signing up for anything expensive as you'll be saving them money.

There is a service called 1-800-dentist that I've seen advertised for years on the television in the US. They're also available on the Internet. Dentist - Dentists in Your Area - Find a Dentist 24/7 - 1-800-DENTIST® I have no idea how well they work, but they have been around for a long time and they supposedly allow you to "pre-screen" your dentist for services offered (or not) and any special needs. It's worth a try, even just to get the names of a couple of dentists in your area who might be a little less, um, marketing-oriented.

Otherwise, you can also consult the American Dental Association members online. Find a Dentist - ADA American Dental Association - Find a Dentist in your area Not sure what information their listing will give you but it's another way to screen.

When making the first appointment, I'd be very upfront and say that you're looking for a simple cleaning and general check-up and see how they react. Maybe even mention that you felt you were being pushed into excessive services and have the x-rays taken by the other dentist (to make your point). If you get an argument, you know to look elsewhere.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GALLUS (Jan 22, 2009)

*off I go*

Dear 
It reminds me of a dentist I visited to have a tooth treated and who after several visits, and yet no treatment done, sumbitted a quote for 15 000 euros "to have a few things fixed".
Since they were no treatments done, I invited him to sue me since I was not going to pay for 3 consultations, numerous X rays and pictures, which were not required from inception.

And off I went ... Never heard of him again.


----------

